# French Lop Buck Needs Rehoming



## Milly:) (Jan 20, 2010)

Is anyone interested in rehoming a French Lop Buck - 2.1/2 years old.

I am sadly needing a new home for him due to being out most of the day and not being able to give him the attention what he needs.

He is a lovely boy and I would only want the best for him so I am willing to travel to deliver him to his new home.
I would like to see anywhere he may be rehomed to within 1-2 hours drive of me.(I live in North Yorkshire, between York & Scarborough)


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Is he still looking? Thought he'd been offered homes on RU?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

He is gorgeous! a member on here is looking for a Frenchie, but he would have to be transported a long way South from you


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

*puts hands over eyes* im not looking im not looking LOL
He is lovely x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hes beautiful!


----------



## Milly:) (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you he is beautiful 

& Yeah some people on RU have been interested but the distance thing is a problem and also I visited one place that was innapropriate for him so I'm a little worried where he goes understandibly. I rehomed my other rabbit to a lovely couple with a female rabbit and now hes really happy so I arent so picky I wont give him to anyone.

I may have to not worry too much about distance in the end


----------



## Milly:) (Jan 20, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> He is gorgeous! a member on here is looking for a Frenchie, but he would have to be transported a long way South from you


Who is it?  How far are you talking?


----------



## Milly:) (Jan 20, 2010)

Damn I've put this post in the wrong section, how do you move it to the rehoming bit?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Milly:) said:


> Damn I've put this post in the wrong section, how do you move it to the rehoming bit?


Just make a new one in the rehoming bit  its easier!

*Heidi*


----------



## Milly:) (Jan 20, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> Just make a new one in the rehoming bit  its easier!
> 
> *Heidi*


Oh ok thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Aree you near Harrogate?


----------

